# babies !!!



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

One more week till i should have little pinkie mice i can't wait. I don't think they will have very many gosh i can't wait i will take pics of them soon :mrgreen:


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Its an exciting time! I have little ones who have just opened their eyes...but I have a show mouse mother who is starting to bulk up and I am super excited by my first show litter! *squee*


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

i can't wait to see your show type i bet they will be beatiful.Wow they grow so fast!!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

congrats, have you posted any photos of the parents? would love to see thm.


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

not yet i will really soon my computer is being really slow :evil: lol can't wait to see them!!!


----------

